# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  British resident finds North American snake in their dining room

## Gocntry

I also want to find a snake in my dining room, 

It looks like you UK guys are right behind Australia in finding snakes at your houses  :ROFL: 

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2021/02...8011612381654/

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-08-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Be nice to find a corn snake in me house

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

